
US drinking water contamination with ‘forever chemicals’ far worse than thought - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jan/22/us-drinking-water-contamination-forever-chemicals-pfas
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22116696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22116696)

